# Gridinsoft Trojan Killer



## Lionsden

Hi,

Has anyone heard of Gridinsoft Trojan Killer?

It seems to do the trick..... has anyone heard/used it?

I think it's a legit program, just hoping it's not one of the fake 'trojan removers'.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## johnb35

Why use an unknown program thats possibly a rogue instead of using a few well known programs such as Malwarebytes or Superantispyware?  

My recommendation would be to get rid of it and not take the chance.


----------



## Lionsden

johnb35 said:


> Why use an unknown program thats possibly a rogue instead of using a few well known programs such as Malwarebytes or Superantispyware?
> 
> My recommendation would be to get rid of it and not take the chance.



I used it because I have Nortons Internet Security 2011 AND malwarebytes and they both didn't detect anything, then I ran 'GridinSoft Trojan Killer' (which I bought for $40 - probably a mistake) and it detected a couple of things and got rid of them.

So I ran Nortons AND malwarebytes on the Trojan Killer software itself and they both said it was clean..... does this mean that it's not a FAKE/malicious? Is it an actual anti-trojan program that works?

Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## johnb35

Well, I definatley wouldn't be using an unknown program that doesn't have good reviews.  It's definately not a recommended program.  Even the best known programs will catch everything, thats why sometimes you have to use multiple programs to remove the malware or do it manually.  

I still stand by my recommendation.


----------

